# problems with N16



## 8692 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys I need your answers for these symtoms with my car a 2001 Nissan Exalta (sentra) with 85,000 km. Whenever I go over a hump either fast or slow I hear a clunking sound on both sides at the front and it still clunck if I press the brake pedal over the humps so caliper brake question is out. Second whenever I make a full turn on the steering wheel both left and right turn I hear a metallic scraching sound at the front and it only happened during slow turns from park (note after cold start). No evidence of tire scrubbing against other part of the car. Answers anyone? How about from the Philippines? Kabayan!


----------



## khooper (Mar 13, 2008)

Sway-bar end links. Or a blown ball joint. Just check the rubber boots for punctures.

_________________
Autopartswarehouse


----------

